# Omnisphere problem after latest update



## Steve_Karl (Feb 5, 2018)

The fix is in the works.
Check for updates newer than 2_4_0f 

SK


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2018)

2-15-18


----------



## Steve_Karl (Feb 15, 2018)

2.4.0.G
Is what I was sent by Spectrasonics.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2018)

perhaps it is still beta.



Steve_Karl said:


> 2.4.0.G
> Is what I was sent by Spectrasonics.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 16, 2018)

Steve, there is Omni 2.4.0.G update that Spectrasonics support is aware of ?



Steve_Karl said:


> 2.4.0.G
> Is what I was sent by Spectrasonics.


----------



## Steve_Karl (Feb 16, 2018)

Spectrasonic Support emailed it to me personally because of the problem I was having.
I don't know their plans.
If you're having the same Asian alphabet problem you could email them and ask.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 16, 2018)

ok, it is a upcoming update they say now. sorry.



Steve_Karl said:


> Spectrasonic Support it to me personally because of the problem I was having.
> I don't know their plans.
> If you're having the same Asian alphabet problem you could email them and ask.


----------



## Steve_Karl (Feb 16, 2018)

No problem. Glad you found out because I wasn't quite sure.
Thanks!


----------

